# MAC Blushes vs. NARS Blushes



## yoonjungifer (May 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been posted anywhere else, and if it has I couldn't find the thread, but I was wondering how MAC blushes compare to the coveted NARS blushes. I mean, I've read a ton of good reviews on MUA regarding NARS blushes but it seems like a lot of people love MAC blushes as well. Anyway, I'm just wondering because I wanna buy a few blushes in some different colors so I wanted to know if I should just stick to good 'ol MAC or go for NARS. 

Please share your thoughts! Oh, and thanks in advance ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps.  also if this thread has already been posted, can a moderator please close this thread and send me a link re-directing me to that thread, por favor? thankies.


----------



## lara (May 31, 2007)

Don't limit yourself to one brand. That's just being needlessly restrictive and stops your make-up collection from being the best that you can make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quality-wise, I'd be leaning towards NARS being _slightly _better. It's not a huge difference, but I find the texture/s, fillers and immediate colour pick-up of NARS powder blushes fractionally better than MAC. I prefer MAC creme blushes though, they have a nice 'slip' to them that lets them be blended out easily and allows the colour density to be layered and built better.


----------



## sexypuma (May 31, 2007)

I vote for Nars. Mac has this tendency to disappear on me after a few hours. Never had this problem with Nars. I wear them for 8h+ at time. Besides, I believe that Nars has a better colour payoff.


----------



## jenii (May 31, 2007)

I like both brands, but I do prefer NARS. Not just the powder blushes, but the MULTIPLES! They make fantastic blushes! I use Maldives, and it's really pretty. I'm NW20, just for reference.


----------



## bebs (May 31, 2007)

I use nars for blushes the mac ones will fade on me within a few hours where as with nars I can fall asleep and they will still be there the next morning, now theres a test if ever there was one. that and nars has a great line of colors that really cant be beat.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 31, 2007)

I only have 2 MAC blushes (Pinch O' Peach & Lovecrush which was LE) & I agree with the ladies above, their staying power is pretty nill. Based on the two blushes I have from MAC they haven't compelled me to buy anymore.

On the other hand as soon as I tried Nars' "Sin" blush I knew I had to get more from the line (so far I have Deep Throat, Sertao, Angelika & Torrid). They're very buildable, the texture is great & it lasts. 

HTH!


----------



## anuy (Jun 1, 2007)

i love NARS blushes because of the staying power buuuuut i prefer MAC blushes because the price point! haha. that being said, NARS gina is one of my HGs but i love love love tarte cheek stains!


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

This isn't really answering your question I guess, but check out Bobbi Brown blushes as well, I just bought "Clementine" blush from BB and I like it a lot. Although I like my MAC blushes too, although the lasting power of them varies. The Sheertone MAC blushes don't seem to last very long on me. I also have Nars Orgasm and I like the colour but the consisteny of the blush sucks.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Jun 1, 2007)

Honestly speaking I prefer NARS blushes over MACs. They have better color payoff and stay on for a longer time. 

The only blushes I like from MAC are the creme blushes.


----------



## kradge79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with anuy, I love Nars, but I have more MAC because of the price.  I only have Orgasm from Nars, but I love it.  MAC works well for me and I don't have a problem with them disappearing.  Try them both and see what works for you!


----------



## SMMY (Jun 1, 2007)

blushes:

MAC<NARS<Chanel Joues Contraste


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

NARS hands down for quality, pigmentation, and uniqueness (undupeableness) of colors.  MAC cheek colors are more affordable, and come in a wider range of finishes and colors though.  I like both.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 3, 2007)

i don't have problems with staying power with my MAC blushes (Variety, Prism, Buff, Peachy Keen), but the one thing i do know is that Peachy Keen is almost an exact duplicate of NARS Orgasm blush!


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2007)

I am lucky to start off my first blush with NARS, and I have a tendency to go back for more.  NARS blsuhes are more versatile, more pigmented (stay true when apply onto face) and stay on for longer hours.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 3, 2007)

I only have Nars Orgasm but I love it.  I have used it everyday since I got it.  Mac blushes are very good as well.  I have never had any problems with staying power on me.  I have in Mac: Don't Be shy, Pinch o Peach, Dollymix, Fab, Fleurry, Petalpoint, Sweet William (Creme), and Hungar Red (Creme).  Fleurry, Sweet William, and Nars Orgasm are my HG blushes.  If you buff your blushes into your skin, they will last all day. 

I can't say which one I like better because they are completely different.  I love both brands equally.


----------



## Renee (Jun 3, 2007)

I love both brands! But right now I'm trying to add more Nars blushes to my kit!


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I'm not really trying to limit myself to one brand but I find that I tend to buy dupes of a lot of products. I try not to go overboard since I'm a poor college student. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps.  also thanks for all of the comments! I really wanna try some Nars blushes now since I already bought 2 MAC ones!


----------



## lacor (Jun 4, 2007)

NARS Orgasm blush is my favorite blush I own...it gets way more play than my MAC blushes.  I have heard great things about many of the other colors as well so I am hoping to add more to my collection.  The blush Deep Throat is next on my wish list.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 5, 2007)

I like both! 

I do agree with what everyone said about the staying power and pigmentation of NARS. I only have NARS SIN and Orgasm right now and would like to build up my collection. I like Orgasm but I find the shade is not right for my complexion (I'm a tad too dark for this blush). As for MAC I have more blushes and I love them as well. Yes the price point is great but I also enjoy many of the colours and finishes available. Dollymix is one of my all time fav blush. I also have Cargo blushes I love as well...

I think what Lara said is right, diversifying your collection is the way to go. Think of makeup as food, I mean sushi is great but sometimes you want pizza!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, thanks for the cream blush recs - I'm going to have to check them out now!!


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi
I vote for MAC blushes because they are easier to get where I live. I'd love tp try NARS but the next counter is just too far away.
EvilFairyQueen


----------



## marie1976 (Jun 8, 2007)

hi!
i'm new on spektra and i'm french, so sorry indvance for my english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i agree with all of you that Nars blushes are more pigmented and stayed all day long on cheeks.
I prefer Nars than Mac not just for blushes but for shadow too!!!! which are more pigmented too.
i have Sin which is far my favorite, Lovejoy, Orgasm and Albatross (illuminate).
i have more Mac blushes too because of the low price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my favorite (which stay all day) is the Petalpoint!!!!

but if you have to choose one brand, i say NARS !!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Don't limit yourself to one brand. That's just being needlessly restrictive and stops your make-up collection from being the best that you can make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I totally agree.  I never understand why people feel they have to commit to a certain brand.  There are so many great lines out there and they all have their great products and not so great ones.  Not exploring that is only cheating yourself!

And I have both MAC and Nars blushes in my kit.  MUFE too.  I use all of them, but Nars is my favorite because it seems to apply more smooth and seamless compared to the others.  Price, well, MAC kills it on that aspect.


----------



## xmamax (Jun 9, 2007)

I used to have a strong preference for Nars blushes over Mac's. Recently though I have been preferring Mac's. Nars does have great staying power, but I think some of them can be slightly hard to blend on my skin. Not all of Mac's blushes are great, but I think that the sheertone shimmers and frosts are very good.


----------

